# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Bug out vechicles?

## nuclearwarfaresurvival

does anyone know a vehicle that works well and would withstand a electromagnetic pulse 

 :Tank:

----------


## kyratshooter

About any of them that were not running at the moment of the blast, were shielded in underground parking garages or were a sufficient distance from the blast.

----------


## Rick

A bicycle.

----------


## hunter63

Horse.......?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## madmax

If you're leaning towards your screen name scenario... angelic wings.

----------


## Rick

Oooh. I like that.  :2:

----------


## Lamewolf

> does anyone know a vehicle that works well and would withstand a electromagnetic pulse


Your feet !  :Scooter:

----------


## hunter63

Well, nuclearwarfaresurvival.....
To look at it in a practical, realistic way....

What is your BOV at this point in time?
Is it ready to Bug Out?....Good shape?,... Filled up with fuel?...Gear loaded and packed?....Food/water for a week?...Weather related gear?.....Self protection assets?.... 

Loaded and pack gear broken down into carry size loads? .........
Just in case there is a EMP........ or flooded road, or mud slide, or forest fire, or tornado, or earthquake, or hurricane, or volcano, or pandemic, or civil unrest.......
Or just some one has died and you need to make a quick trip.

If all you need to worry EMP form a nuke....most likely localized.....are you in a target zone?.....
Or are you thinking thermo-nuclear world wide strikes.....OR a Massive sun spot burst....in these cases "You" have nothing to worry about....it will be a nuclear wasteland and you are dust.

----------


## kyratshooter

That's no fun Hunter.  You are putting logic right smack in the middle of this guys fantasy!

No one ever figures out that the EMP has about the same burst radius as the nuke that creates it and the effects are in inverse proportion to distance, just like any electromagnetic spectrum force.  So if you survived the nuke your vehicle did too.

The nice part is that we tend to gather all our scumbags and politicians into these urban sectors so they will probably be the first ones fried and demagnetized, our major cities being first strike targets.  

The second factor no one ever considers is the affect that all those stricken vehicles would have on access to the roads.  One can barely get around in daily traffic in most urban areas and that "burst", if it has the desired affect, is going to leave every car right where it sits.  So even if you have an EMP proof vehicle the exit from the parking lot, parking garage, every intersection in town and every major roadway is going to be completely blocked.  You aren't going anywhere!

We had traffic backed up for 20 miles both directions the other day, and that was just because Hillary was in town!  Last week I had to take a 30 mile detour because a fender bender had closed down I-71/75 and traffic was backed up on 71 for 35 miles.  It does not matter if your car is EMP proofed if the ones surrounding you and blocking you are not.

IF EMP were a real threat, and IF one were really thinking along those lines then Hunter's Hoover-cart is the real way to go.  Buy a farm, buy some mules and pre-1900 farm equipment, sell the modern EMP plagued car, cell phones, power lines, radios and TVs and never leave the farm.

Massive EMP blasts present the same mutually assured destruction situation and deterrent that nuke war presents.  Our rule has always been to assure that incoming missiles are spotted and ours are launched before the other guys burst.  The only way a strike would work is if our President,  the guy with the launch codes, was working with the other side.

OMG we are doomed!

----------


## Rick

Back the truck up! Demagnetized? Does that mean my inserted chip will no longer work? Well, this isn't good. The third world will be the only thing to survive. Well, that and cockroaches. Hand carts and donkeys. I saw tons of hand carts and donkeys. The guys with the jingle busses are gonna be so pizzzzed.

----------


## WalkingTree

Keep your traffic jams. I'm gonna have me a cool little mini helicopter. Hahaha...yee haa! Woo hoo! I'm outa here.

----------


## Billofthenorth

> does anyone know a vehicle that works well and would withstand a electromagnetic pulse


The older ones, pre-electronics would be your best bet. If you can find parts to keep it running and have the know how you should be pretty well off. If we get another bad solar storm like we had back in '59 (1859) we could be back in the stone age overnight for a few years anyhow but with nicer bathrooms. Then you can come back out here and poke fun at all these guys that...oh yeah.
 I have a feeling though that when that happens whatever gas is in your tank is about all the driving you'll get for awhile. So the bike, the horse and LPCs* are a good investment too.


*LPC = leather personnel carrier

----------


## kyratshooter

I am still trying to figure out where someone that would be subject to the effects of EMP is planning to go in his EMP proof vehicle?

If one does not have the vehicle sorted out they probably also do not have their destination sorted out, other than running to the countryside and finding a fully functioning 19th Century farm abandoned and waiting their arrival.

----------


## Rick

You could probably take over an Amish farm. You KNOW they don't have guns.

----------


## hunter63

> You could probably take over an Amish farm. You KNOW they don't have guns.


Ha...You would be surprised....LOL
My cabin builder guy shoots a Ruger 7mm Mag same as I do.....but has a nicer scope......I guess the rule don't apply to rifles....
I would have thought ....Flint lock 1750's

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Uh yea they do have guns for taking out stupid people... seen this, 


Let's move on...I work for these people. And I care.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh snap. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.

----------


## Billofthenorth

> I am still trying to figure out where someone that would be subject to the effects of EMP is planning to go in his EMP proof vehicle?
> 
> If one does not have the vehicle sorted out they probably also do not have their destination sorted out, other than running to the countryside and finding a fully functioning 19th Century farm abandoned and waiting their arrival.


A person might want to retrieve family members or wait it out at their weekend place in the country. Hard to say. It seems that much of the infrastructure could go down for a good length of time after such an event and that includes fuel stations and auto repair shops. I wouldn't count on vehicles to persist for long in most cases but in the beginning they could be helpful, those that still run.

----------


## Rick

Um, yeah. If your neighbors look like this chances are you don't need to worry about a vehicle. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## madmax

> Um, yeah. If your neighbors look like this chances are you don't need to worry about a vehicle. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's weird.  And I am poster boy of weird.

----------


## edr730

It always seems that when an Amish man wants a gun at an auction, you just can't outbid him. I never saw Amish men dressed like that those in the photo. Strange that they all have no beards. All single at such a late age?

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, imagine all this coming to a sudden and complete stop.

https://www.google.com/search?q=traf...HVs9CpcQsAQIMQ

But your vehicle still runs fine!

Good luck with that.

----------


## Rick

'Zactly. 

"Where you headin'?"
"Bug out location."
"Good luck with that. Traffic should get moving in about a month."

----------


## Mannlicher

> does anyone know a vehicle that works well and would withstand a electromagnetic pulse


you seem to be fixated on EMP.  Why is that?

----------


## kyratshooter

> you seem to be fixated on EMP.  Why is that?


It's part of the cycle.

Doomsday preppers stay fixated on EMP for a few weeks, then move to nuke warfare, then to financial collapse and the breakdown of the social order when they wear out that one.  After a couple of months they forget they were experts on EMP only a few weeks ago and rotate back through the cycle and start the process again.

EMP is the "what's the best survival knife?" question of the doomsday group, always good for an argument.

----------


## hunter63

I'm thinking "Drive by"......
Stop in ask a question with no mention of doing a search....and I guess you can stretch a EMP into having to survive in the wilderness...?

Any way, not exactly greeted  as "Boy are we glad you are here to lead us of the path of really, really important survival stuff....."
Then move on.....

----------


## PTDixieGal

EMP...to me that's the bummer of all bummers. I'm seeing "ah, it might run" to "no, your car ain't gonna run." So I'm saying assume that it won't run (and prep for that) until you actually have an EMP. Then go figure out if your vehicle(s) run.

----------


## kyratshooter

The thing I love the most about EMP is that the concept is beyond the perception of most of the people that believe in it.  

If you have all your crap in a faraday cage you still have no one to talk too because the entire system is going to be down and no one can talk back to you.

It does not matter if your car starts because there is no where to go, because nothing in the affected area works.  What you going to do, try to keep going to work and run through the Micky D drive through for coffee?

But the very best thing is that I can ridicule the believers all I want and if it does ever happen the entire internet will be down and they will never get to tell us skeptics "I told you so!", 'cause the web won't work.

----------


## hunter63

> The thing I love the most about EMP is that the concept is beyond the perception of most of the people that believe in it.  
> 
> If you have all your crap in a faraday cage you still have no one to talk too because the entire system is going to be down and no one can talk back to you.
> 
> It does not matter if your car starts because there is no where to go, because nothing in the affected area works.  What you going to do, try to keep going to work and run through the Micky D drive through for coffee?
> 
> But the very best thing is that I can ridicule the believers all I want and if it does ever happen the entire internet will be down and they will never get to tell us skeptics "I told you so!", 'cause the web won't work.


I kinda thought of that as well.....

We tend to be afraid of things we don't understand........

You best prep for a EMP is make sure you have the gear, and knowledge allowing to operate, as you would have 200 years ago......

----------


## adcoch1

> you seem to be fixated on EMP.  Why is that?


An m35a2 deuce and a half. Might even be built tough enough to survive the nuclear blast that make the emp in the first place. But it is a bear to push start.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

Park on a hill. My first car was a '52 chevy with no starter. I drove that thing for six months or so. Just never stopped on flat ground.

----------

